# VETASSESS evidence of employment - Payslips



## Gonzalez (Nov 5, 2013)

1) I was working as a full time External Auditor with my previous employer. 

2) I have only bank statements with me as evidence of paid employment; was not issued pay slips by the employer and tax returns were not filed because salary was below the minimum tax slab. 

3) Kindly advise whether bank statements showing monthly salary transfers and employer work reference letter in the prescribed format specifying monthly salary on company letterhead is considered sufficient as evidence of paid employment? 

4) If not, what other document can I provide as an evidence of paid employment considering pay slips and tax returns are not available / applicable?


----------



## Gonzalez (Nov 5, 2013)

Will someone reply to the query?


----------

